# Robin Hobb



## Creative_Insanity (Jul 7, 2004)

Robin Hobb is an amazing writer. I encourage everyone to read the following of her works, even if you don't think you like the fantasy genre. They really are astounding, and even if you don't like the story (which I would find hard to believe) you will still learn a lot about writing along the way.

*The Farseer Trilogy (Assassin's Apprentice, Royal Assassin, Assassin's Quest) by Robin Hobb*

Robin Hobb is one of the best fantasy authors of all time. Her characters are very real and full-fleshed. You can really appreciate them because they are just as vulnerable and mortal as any of us; they aren't protected by any "main-characters-can't-die-or-get-hurt shield" that many books use. 

Her world is also very detailed, with unique forms of magic, fascinating politics, and many different cultures. 

I really fell in love with the characters in this book. They were so real to me that I felt their emotions almost as strongly as my own. I loaned these books to a friend and she said she cried during a couple parts. I didn't cry (I never cry during books or movies) but I certainly felt the highs and lows very strongly.

Another very real thing in the book is the characters relationships with one another. In most books, the authors set up the main character with a  perfect mate, and it is very predictable that these two people will get together and eventually live "happily ever after" or something like it. 

However, in real life, relationships don't work out so perfectly. Most often, you go through several different partners before you find "the one". That is the way it is in Robin Hobb's books. Lovers fall out of love, friends break their friendships. It's all very realistic.

So this trilogy is a definite must-read. It is absolutely amazing. 

*The Liveship Traders Trilogy (Ship of Magic, Mad Ship, Ship of Destiny) by Robin Hobb*

This is another great trilogy by Robin Hobb. Strongly recommended. Takes place in the same amazing world as the Farseer Trilogy, but has a completely new and original set of characters. 

*The Tawny Man Trilogy (Fool's Errand, Golden Fool, Fool's Fate) by Robin Hobb*

This is another great trilogy by Robin Hobb. Strongly recommended. Takes place in the same amazing world as the Farseer Trilogy and the Liveship Traders Trilogy, continuing where the Farseer Trilogy left off.


----------



## GeneStarwind (Jul 7, 2004)

I love Robin Hobb.  I've read every single one of her books with the exception of Fool's Fate (boohoo).
Though sometimes she does make me want to smack Fitz lol


----------



## Creative_Insanity (Jul 7, 2004)

Yes, she does, but that's what I love so much about her books -- the characters. I don't think I could ever really love someone who never made me want to smack them sometimes. That can't be love because it's too easy. The same goes for books -- I could never really love perfect characters. But in Robin Hobb's books, she doesn't tailor the characters to be perfect. Her characters are much more real than that. They make mistakes. All the time. But I can't help loving all of them because they are so real, and therefore relatable. They're beautiful.


----------



## Lews (Jul 12, 2004)

I really like Robin Hob, though I've read only a few books from her. Her characters are very real, which is different from most fantasy novels.


----------



## pyko (Jul 13, 2004)

i'm reading the farseer trilogy atm (abt halfway through the second book).

in my opinion the story line initially (first book) was a bit slow, but it was great once the storyline picked up the pace.

now i've just got to find time to read! school started and its the fullest term ever!!! last year of high school ...though i've already have, oh...3 MASSIVE assignments and 2 *slightly* smaller ones *sigh*...i say finish reading it and then concentrate...


----------



## Emma LB (Jul 21, 2004)

I've read the Farseer Trilogy but I didn't like the ending much, it was too fast and it read like she had written it in a rush, I thought she could have done much, much better on it.  I'm thinking about buying the Fool's trilogy, can you recommend it?


----------



## Hunter (Aug 14, 2004)

Robin Hobb is great.  Have you read the Assasins Aprentice series?  It was before the liveship ones.  I didnt know it but the Apprentice, Liveship and Tawney man all take place in the same world.  I havent read the Live ship ones yet but am going to.  If you havent read the Assasins Apprentice you should that's what got me hooked.

Just read the first part of the post.  I was just happy to find someone that read Robin Hobb and posted too fast.  oh well,  sorry bout that.


----------



## Talia_Brie (Aug 20, 2004)

I was really disappointed with the first book, Assassin's Apprentice (?), and so never read anything else of hers.

However a friend has told me I should pick them up again. But that's hard to do when the 1st book was so ordinary (IMHO).

It's like J V Jones. I thought The Baker's Boy was crap, and I can't bring myself to read anything else of hers, despite advise that she's improved.


----------



## Emma LB (Aug 21, 2004)

It's probably not your kind of stuff then if you weren't impressed with the first book, I wouldn't try and read on if I were you. I really think they are great and wonderful books, but I can see how they probably aren't everybodies piece of cake. 
What I like most about the books is the character development and the story just gripped me and I couldn't stop reading.


----------



## Talia_Brie (Aug 21, 2004)

Emma LB said:
			
		

> It's probably not your kind of stuff then if you weren't impressed with the first book, I wouldn't try and read on if I were you. I really think they are great and wonderful books, but I can see how they probably aren't everybodies piece of cake.



I guess that's just the way it works sometimes.  :roll:


----------



## Creative_Insanity (Aug 27, 2004)

I've read all three trilogies and I LOVE them. But yeah, it's not everyone's cake. 

Of course, I did like the later books better than the first one, so I guess there might be still hope, but.. yeah.

I really loved her characters. Usually when I say this to people they say "Hey! but Fitz was so annoying.." and bla bla bla.. but that's what I like about her characters. 

They're like real people; flaws and all. A lot of books tailor their main characters to be cool and stylish and EVERYONE loves them instantly. But honestly, just like real life with real people, you can only love a character if you can also despise them.


----------



## Creative_Insanity (Aug 27, 2004)

Oh woops, I think I already said that.. it's been so long since I started this thread.. like years or something.. I'd forgotten that I was the one that started it, even.. lol O_O;


----------

